# Deanna Panting



## Curt James (Sep 10, 2011)

*Canada Aims Higher at Track Worlds with Performance Skinsuits*



Deanna Panting



​ Travis Smith (Can) Robert Leroux file photo

*March 13, 2010* – The Canadian Track Cycling Team is fine tuning their  training regime and equipment as they prepare to travel to Copenhagen  for the World Championships March 24-28, 2010.  This season has seen the  introduction of several new support staff including sleep specialists,  sport psychologists, nutritional guidance and most recently an  aerodynamics consultant and high performance clothing specialist.

Canadian  Cycling Association Clothing Sponsor Louis Garneau has welcomed a team  of consultants into the program to analyze their cycling clothing and  make recommendations on improvements for better performance.  In track  cycling, where the difference between a top 10 finish and winning a  medal can be decided by fractions of a second, the fabric, fit, and  seams that make up a high performance skinsuit can help bridge the time  gap and boost an athlete up the rankings.

“As the clothing  sponsor for the CCA, we are excited to develop our product and help the  athletes reach their optimal potential”, states Pierre Perron, Marketing  Director for Louis Garneau.  “The track program has won several medals  in World Cups this year and we are proud to support a new initiative  that we believe will help them improve on past performances and provide  an edge over the competition.”

*Deanna Panting with  quixskinz.com, a former national team Bobsled and Skeleton racer, has  made the transition from elite athlete to Race Suit Designer  specializing in performance clothing.*  During the Vancouver Olympics she  saw several athletes wearing clothing designed by a team that included  her, standing on top of the podium and taking home medals.  As a former  athlete in a sport where results are determined by thousands of a  second, she has an intuitive appreciation for the importance of the  details that go into performance.  Her collaboration with other team  members has led to an evidence-based approach to choosing fabrics,  placement of seams, and proper fit to allow the full range of motion  needed by the athlete to excel while optimizing the aerodynamics of the  garment.

Panting recently traveled to Los Angeles where most of  the track athletes have set up their winter residence to best train for  the World Championships.   After watching some training sessions and  making adjustments to the current national team skinsuits, she met with  each athlete individually to custom fit their suit to their bodies and  performance needs.  The athletes were all keen to work with Deanna, and  Travis Smith (AB), who will compete in the Sprint, Keirin, and Team  Sprint at Worlds, was impressed with “how open she was to some of the  questions and ideas that I had. I feel like we are going to be at the  start-line with one of the best fitting suits at this years Worlds and  in races to come I have no doubt  that Deanna working with the CCA is a  really good thing.”

The track athletes will be wearing the first  prototype at this years World Championships and everyone involved is  excited to see what changes and improvements will come as more testing  is done heading in to the next World Cup season.

Television  coverage of the 2010 Track World Championships will be shown on CBC  during a 2 hour special event on April 10th and daily updates during the  event can be found at *www.canadian-cycling.com*.

From *Canada Aims Higher at Track Worlds with Performance Skinsuits*

More @ *qwixskinz dot com*

###

Why post an article about cycling news (not _that _cycling) in Bodybuilding Gossip? And an old article at that!

Because Deanna Panting, the race suit designer mentioned in the article, is a former world class female bodybuilder. This is a "Where are they now?" thread for your enjoyment.

Check out the images of Panting from years gone by.










































*Deanna Panting's Competitive Record*

1984
Canadian Championships - CBBF, HeavyWeight, 2nd
North American Championships - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 1st
Western Canadian Championships - CBBF, HeavyWeight, 1st
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 9th

 1985
World Pro Championships - IFBB, 4th

 1986
Gran Prix Los Angeles - IFBB, 10th
Los Angeles Pro Championships - IFBB, 8th
World Pro Championships - IFBB, 17th


----------

